# hangouts not working properly ?



## dnyor93 (Jun 23, 2011)

Not sure why but my nexus 7 isn't receiving any hangouts notifications I unchecked and checked notifications and still nothing .. Weird I get them on my galaxy nexus .. Help ??

Edit:I uninstalled all updates and so now its as if I never updated it so I'm guessing its a hangouts bug


----------

